# Outside Shade Ideas



## Mayor'sHaus (Jul 17, 2011)

As summer is approaching down here in Houston, I need to prepare for the heat. I have a backyard that virtually has no shade besides what the fences make. I usually keep him in the backyard while I am at work and let him in when I get home. The temperature will be in the 90s and humid most of the time in the summer. I worry that with a normal doghouse it might not be cool enough for him and he might not even use it anyways. Ideally I think something that spans maybe 6 feet creating shade with good airflow will work the best. I'm thinking of constructing something myself but I want to first check and see if there is a good solution somebody might have implemented. 

thanks!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

leave teh dog inside air conditioning


----------



## Mayor'sHaus (Jul 17, 2011)

trudy said:


> leave teh dog inside air conditioning


Yeah, if I feel it's too hot, I probably will. But just thought I would ask for those days where he still be out there but shade would be nice


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Get yourself a canopy like this and place it over the dog house. It should help a lot.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

trudy said:


> leave teh dog inside air conditioning


 Hardly necessary.

Have you thought about some kind a shade sail?? We have them over our pool and they were not expensive.....friends of ours have them especially for their dogs a bit lower to the ground....they work well.


----------



## Mayor'sHaus (Jul 17, 2011)

sparra said:


> Hardly necessary.
> 
> Have you thought about some kind a shade sail?? We have them over our pool and they were not expensive.....friends of ours have them especially for their dogs a bit lower to the ground....they work well.


Those look awesome. Thanks! I'm looking into it


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What about planting a few trees? 

I never leave the Hooligans out when I'm not at home, but they enjoy going out and playing several times a day, even when it's hot. I have a lot of trees in the back and lost my big oak out front a couple months ago, but I still have some type of an ash tree that sprang up naturally that produces nice shade for the front yard (my yard is entirely fenced).


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Either trees or a sunshade would be a good idea, they do have heated/AC dog houses as well which would help with the worry.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When we lived in a location with no shade, We had a 10x20 run covered with shade fabric that worked well. You have to watch orientation though as the sun dips East/West it can sneak under your cover and the West sun is worse. If you can keep air moving with a box fan set up for being indestructo outside that would be good. Have a friend you just used indoor box fans (still does) but that always scared me (even with outdoor outlets being GFCI)

With a dog run however you can also shade the side of the run and provide that airflow a little more safely. Also provide a kiddie pool. Beau will sleep in his on hot days [I keep him outside for acclimitization during the day, even though I work from home -- unless it goes over 100, then I bring him in]


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I set up a umbrella for the patio. 9 feet round in a holder that rotates and Fiona has a dog pool, that I change the water in daily. She loves her pool. She only laid in it once and that is when it was super hot. We are in Southern California so not the humid locale as Texas .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I live in the Houston area as well. We have a big back yard with shade trees. I also have a large covered patio. My husband converted a large attic fan so it looks like a large box fan. He put wire on both sides so nobody can stick a nose or paw through. It is big and heavy enough it can't be knocked over. He also put it on heavy duty rollers with locking features, so I can move it when I want, but the dogs can't move it if they get to playing and bump into it. He found it at a yard sale for $25.00 and spent less than $50 converting it. 

I also purchased a kiddie pool for the dogs to get into and cool off. However, that didn't go over very well. I placed a horse trough in the back yard and they love it. Not sure what the difference was, I suspect the kiddie pool was just too cheap for their taste. 

Mostly during the summer months the dogs will hang out on the patio. It affords them shade from the weather and breeze from the fan. 

Be aware, if your dog(s) get too hot, they'll start digging to China so they can lay in the cool dirt. It's best for you to make sure you keep them comfortable from the get go.


----------

